# Visualisierungs PC für Dauerbetrieb Konfiguration und Komponenten



## Bastea (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

momentan findet gerade bei vielen Kunden ein Umbruch statt und die PC-Systeme sollen aktualisiert werden.
Besonders bei den PCs für die Visualisierungssysteme existieren natürlich extrem hohe Anforderungen an die Stabilität.
Bei den XP Systemen hatte ich hier nie Probleme, Bei Windows 7 lief es eigentlich nach einer Weile auch problemlos und bei jedem Kunden der Windows 8 wollte..... na ja :-D
Mit Windows 10 habe ich nun bereits ein System ausgeliefert und hatte mit enormen Problemen zu kämpfen, da unter anderem durch Treiber Konflikte nach einer Dauer von circa 48 Stunden das System einfror.
Zusätzlich musste der Update Service über tiefergehende Eingriffe in die Registry auf Manuell gesetzt werden, was früher wesentlich einfacher war.
Nach mehreren Wochen Testphase konnte man das System ausliefern, jedoch hängt es sich auch heute noch ab und an auf.
Nun zu meiner Fragen:
- Habt Ihr ähnliche Herausforderungen schon erlebt und wie habt Ihr diese in den Griff bekommen?
- Habt Ihr Empfehlungen von der Harware um Konflike / Unverträglichkeiten zu vermeiden?
- Gibt es den ein oder anderen Tip was man bei den Einstellungen für Dauerbetrieb unter Windows 10 keinesfalls vergessen sollte?

Über Tipps und Tricks von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank
Bastea


----------



## JesperMP (15 Mai 2017)

Wir haben in den Vergangenheit enormen Probleme mit Büro-PCs für Visualisierung und Datenbank Anbindung.
Das wir Büro-PCs eingesetz haben war nicht meiner Entscheidung (!). Wie haben überlegt anstatt Büro-PCs, Industrie-PCs zu einsetzen. Aber das passt uns auch nicht wirklich. Die Industrie-PCs sind entweder viel zu gross (19" Technik) oder für den Schrankeinbau gemeint (*).
Jetzt verwenden wir (seit 1 Jahr) all-in-one PCs die eigentlich als "thin clients" gemeint sind. Es sind Bildschirm mit CPU, ein kleinen Flash SSD, kein Lüfter o.Ä.
Als BS verwenden wir Windows 7 Embedded. Damit haben wir auch kontrolle mit was installiert werden. Wir können z.B. den System-Partition mit EWF schützen.
Die sind etwas Leistungsarm, aber als Visu-PCs für WinCC RT sind die absolut i.O.
Bis jetzt laufen sie gut.

*: Eine andere Geschichte ist über den S7-1515SP Open Controller mit ein eingebaute Windows Embedded. Damit hatten wir grossen Erwartungen, das wir den Anzahl von PCs einsparen konnte. Diese Erwartungen wurden leider nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Bastea (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo Jesper,

danke für deine Antwort.
Leider möchten viele Kunden momentan UNBEDINGT Windows 10 auch wenn in 90% der Fälle eine VM mit XP drüber liegt 
Die all in one PC's werde ich mir definitv mal genauer ansehen. In diesem Fall ist allerdings leider eine Workstation/Komplett PC gefordert.

Grüße
Bastea


----------



## JesperMP (15 Mai 2017)

"Unbedingt Windows 10" ist ja ein Problem, da viele Industrielle Software-Tools dafür nicht freigegeben sind.
Das wäre für uns eigentlich unmöglich.


----------



## Bastea (15 Mai 2017)

Da es sich in diesem Fall nur um die VM-Software, OPC-Server und Visualierungssystem handelt sind wir da Safe.
Nur ist es für mich momentan nahezu unmöglich ein auf Windows-10 basierendes System rauszugeben das für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist. Momentan ist immer so mehr das Gefühl "könnte funktionieren" und das ist natürlich kein Ansatz.


----------



## JesperMP (15 Mai 2017)

Die "normalen" Windows-PCs müssen ja häufiger und häufiger aktualisert werden. Ich nehme an das bald müssen normalen PC always-online sein.
Wie mit ein "embedded" Windows 10, jetzt "Windows IoT" genannt ?
Ich bin interessiert wenn jemand der damit Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2017)

Von Win10 gibt's für Firmenkunden die LTSB-Versionen. Damit sind zumindest schon mal diese großen Updates ausgeschlossen und es gibt 10 Jahre Support.

Siemens liefert ja auch seine IPC schon damit aus:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109747184

Ansonsten sollte nen fertig konfigurierter IPC sich eigentlich nicht nach 48h "aufhängen" sonst wär's ja eigentlich nen Garantiefall. Selbst zusammengebaute, selbst installierte Kisten haben dagegen auch schon unter Win XP öfter mal Zicken gemacht.

Zu den IPCs:
- da sollte man auch keine billigen von noname Herstellern nehmen...

zum Thema Workstation:
- da sollte es eigentlich von den namhaften Herstellern (HP) auch was ordentliches mit Win10 LTSB geben...

Gruß.


----------



## Bastea (15 Mai 2017)

Super. Dieses "LTSB" klingt ja schonmal nach einem Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wenn ich nun aber sehe das man hier eine "Enterprise" Lizenz als Grundlage braucht wird es natürlich etwas schwerer. Die meisten Workstations werden ja mit "Pro" ausgeliefert. Dies sollte man aber irgendwie hinbekommen. Mache mich da mal schlau. Aber vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2017)

Wenn man was ordentliches will, kann man ja auch nen kleinen Server mit Serverbetriebssystem nehmen... Hab ich für WinCC 7 Systeme auch schon eingesetzt... Serverschrank mit ein par HP Proliant DL120 und Windows Server 20xx irgendwas und KVM-Verlängerung zu den Schreibtischen...

Kommt halt immer drauf an.


----------



## Bastea (15 Mai 2017)

Damit hast du vollkommen recht Ducati. Nur leider denken die meisten Leute man könnte doch für so etwas "einfaches" einen Rechner aus dem lokalen Elektromarkt nehmen und möchten dementsprechend auch die Preisgestaltung. Wenn ich nun mit so etwas ankomme kann ich noch so gut argumentieren, dass wird mir kein Einkauf genehmigen :-D


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2017)

Bastea schrieb:


> Nur leider denken die meisten Leute man könnte doch für so etwas "einfaches" einen Rechner aus dem lokalen Elektromarkt nehmen und möchten dementsprechend auch die Preisgestaltung.



Kommt drauf an, welche Anlage man visualisieren möchte. Nen Hochofen in nem Stahlwerk oder das Gewächshaus zu Hause im Garten...

Ansonsten ist im professionellen Umfeld Zeit eben Geld. Da kann man jetzt an nem billigen Rechner "ein par Wochen an den Treibern rumbasteln" oder gleich was ordentliches kaufen, was dann mehr oder weniger auf Anhieb funktioniert...

Aber so ist das eben, geht hier sicherlich vielen ähnlich...

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2017)

Ein guter Kompromiss auf der Hardwareseite sind die einfachen Server (Smallbusiness, Towerbauform) der namhaften Hersteller.
Preislich liegen die Teile im Rahmen und sind für 24/7 ausgelegt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Mai 2017)

Frag doch mal bei Visam an...


----------



## Matze001 (16 Mai 2017)

oder hier...

https://www.christ-es.com/

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Mai 2017)

Nachdem schon zwei Hersteller genannt wurden, möchte ich noch tci erwähnen:

http://www.tci.de/

Die haben einen Industrie- und einen Gebäudebereich und 
sind darauf spezialisiert, solche Aufgaben zu lösen.


----------



## Bastea (17 Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten. Habe jetzt mal ein paar Angebote angefordert. Visam und TCI finde ich aber äußerst ansprechend.
Mal schauen was es schlussendlich wird.


----------

